# What food(s) should I feed?



## Cgfetch (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi, I hope I'm posting in the right place. I am relatively new to saltwater. We started our 55 gallon aquarium in March. We have 4 clownfish, they are fed freeze dried mysis shrimp once a day. 

The local fish store is holding a yellow tang and a flame angelfish for us to pick up in a few days. I am trying to figure out what to feed them and how often. The gentleman at the fish store said that we should use frozen brine shrimp (which I purchased in cubes), and some sort of "vegetation thing" that hangs via suction cup for the tang.

I would like to make the feeding process as easy as possible, but at the same time, i don't want to harm them. Is it okay to feed the flame, tang and clowns only frozen brine shrimp, or no? If it is okay, how much of a cube, and how often?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

You really should vary the diet for your fishes especially if you have some that are consumers of different food stuffs. Feeding only brine shrimp will result in a much shorter life span. I would try the nori or seaweed on the clip for the tang and if you want to simplify things I would get a good staple marine fish food pellet that I would feed once or twice a day and do the frozen food once or twice a week,adding nori if there is no grazing algae present for the herbivores.


----------

